# You know why so many people think you guys have sex in fursuits?



## Brazen (Apr 25, 2010)

It's because the only argument anyone seems to present against it is "Fursuits are too expensive", which is on the same level as Obama denying being a Commie by saying "Nah, Stalin had a lot more manpower than I do". 
Basically the argument furfags present against fursuit sex is always about how the average furry is unable to do it, which makes it quite transparent that there's no argument on whether they're willing or not.

When people say you have sex with animals you start your little song about how it's cruelty to animals and you love them too much etc etc. When people accuse you of having sex in fursuits your only response is "Nah, can't afford it".



All furries *WANT* to have sex in fursuits.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Why do you do this?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Rage incoming.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

They have big unblinking eyes... I could NEVER fuck that... *shudders*


----------



## Fay V (Apr 25, 2010)

There's also the 
"I don't want to die" argument. which is about as on par as "I don't have sex while driving because..." "I don't have sex in a burning building because..." "I don't have sex while sky diving because..." 
Sure i suppose it's physically possible, but it's really fucking dangerous. 

That's usually my reaction, that and "ew oh my god no"


----------



## Smelge (Apr 25, 2010)

Well played, OP. Well played.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> All furries *WANT* to have sex in fursuits.


 
I have a fursuit and have no desire to have sex with it on.
dont need it to be a animal in bed


----------



## Smelge (Apr 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I have a fursuit and have no desire to have sex with it on.
> dont need it to be a animal in bed



Animals shit on their own bedding. This is not a favourable comparison.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I have a fursuit and have no desire to have sex with it on.
> dont need it to be a animal in bed


 

And what if you had 5 fursuits, and knew you could get more with no problems? Trolling or not, I'll call bullshit if you tell me that as an avid fursuiter (and I imagine you are one) you have not even toyed with the idea of having fursuit sex, I really will.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> And what if you had 5 fursuits, and knew you could get more with no problems? Trolling or not, I'll call bullshit if you tell me that as an avid fursuiter (and I imagine you are one) you have not even toyed with the idea of having fursuit sex, I really will.



Well, if I had a fursuit I wouldn't have sex in it, for the same reasons I wouldn't have sex in my everday clothes.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Animals shit on their own bedding. This is not a favourable comparison.


 

Not when you use animal a adjective, not a noun.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> And what if you had 5 fursuits, and knew you could get more with no problems? Trolling or not, I'll call bullshit if you tell me that as an avid fursuiter (and I imagine you are one) you have not even toyed with the idea of having fursuit sex, I really will.


 
If i could afford 5 fursuits i wouldnt spend my money on that.
Im only a fursuiter as a simple hobbiest. Like for cons.

Even if they were free it just dosent apeal to me. 
It's just not my type of thing or style.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> And what if you had 5 fursuits, and knew you could get more with no problems? Trolling or not, I'll call bullshit if you tell me that as an avid fursuiter (and I imagine you are one) you have not even toyed with the idea of having fursuit sex, I really will.



I'll play along. if there's multiple, no issues with maintenence, partner is willing...still no. Even if it had the most crazy fantastic ventilation ever so I didn't have to worry about dying from heat. No. 
I don't want to have sex in or with a fursuit. It isn't a matter of "it is expensive. I'm too lazy for maintenance" it's a matter of I want to see my partner, not a mascot head. I want to feel things. 

that being said fur would feel kinky. something light like wristbands or something. little coverage but you get the tactile stuff...mmn. 
however the more covered up, the more inhuman the more I wont want it.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> ... When people accuse you of having sex in fursuits your only response is "Nah, can't afford it"...



That's like when you're in a store with a friend and you point to something on the shelf and say, "Steal that." They respond, "No." When you ask why, 9 times out of 10 it's not because it's morally wrong, but because they fear being caught.

Also, there's much more fun to be had in a Fursuit than plain, old, regular, boring, sex. (See Fig. 1.)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Fay V said:


> it's a matter of I want to see my partner, not a mascot head. I want to feel things.
> 
> that being said fur would feel kinky. something light like wristbands or something. little coverage but you get the tactile stuff...mmn.
> however the more covered up, the more inhuman the more I wont want it.


 
^ this.  
Yeah a tiny bit of somthing might be fun. Very little coverage.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't do it because I don't fantasize about having sex with anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I wouldn't do it because I don't fantasize about having sex with anthropomorphic animals.


 
^ this as well for me.

I might joke around not being human, but this is one of the things i draw the line at.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 25, 2010)

I kind of missed the point here. Or more precisely: So what? 
If this is what some people like and makes them happy, go ahead and do it  Well that and having the needed dexterity for such an act...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

Funny stuff.
But though, the fandom is completly invisible to my eyes. So even people that know I hang out on the internets with animal sex fweaks don't even try to call me like that.

Though, I'd just rape their mind, joking about their sexual fantasies.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread sounds dumb and I don't have sex period


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 25, 2010)

Why does almost all the posts must have the "sex" word in it?

Hey, maybe the OP is right, and all the fandom can think is about sex.

I mean... come on...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont own a fursuit..... too expensive >.>


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> Why does almost all the posts must have the "sex" word in it?
> 
> Hey, maybe the OP is right, and all the fandom can think is about sex.
> 
> I mean... come on...


Sex is all anyone can think about these days, not just furries


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why do you do this?



His species is "Troll" he is prone to do these kinds of things.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, you got me 

sex


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 25, 2010)

rectum tear

that is all


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 25, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> rectum tear
> 
> that is all



-.-


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

Postin in Troll thread.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It's because the only argument anyone seems to present against it is "Fursuits are too expensive", which is on the same level as Obama denying being a Commie by saying "Nah, Stalin had a lot more manpower than I do".
> Basically the argument furfags present against fursuit sex is always about how the average furry is unable to do it, which makes it quite transparent that there's no argument on whether they're willing or not.
> 
> When people say you have sex with animals you start your little song about how it's cruelty to animals and you love them too much etc etc. When people accuse you of having sex in fursuits your only response is "Nah, can't afford it".
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0


----------



## Brazen (Apr 25, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIpIAX78gig&feature=related


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not a suiter....and i don't know ne1 irl that is.....but i'd try it. Sounds pretty kinky. But dying of heat exhaustion doesn't sound too pleasant tbh.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Postin in Troll thread.





Misterraptor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0





Brazen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIpIAX78gig&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCQ7VLoY7bQ


----------



## mapdark (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread is embarassing.

The reason everyone thinks furries all have sex in fursuits is because it was people who DID who served as references for several shows.

I don't think I need to tell which ones.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Wouldn't it get kinda warm in there?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wouldn't it get kinda warm in there?


 

In many ways.

Another lame thread that will die soon. Also, what Zrcalo said.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Costs aside, yeah sure I'd do it just to try it.

Ya only live once.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

It's called yiffing in hell for a reason.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I guess you can't know what fursuit sex is like until you try it.



RohanDaKitty said:


> old, regular, boring, sex. (See Fig. 1.)


wat



WillowWulf said:


> This thread sounds dumb and I don't have sex period


*WAT*


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2010)

There's also the issue that penises always look horribly disproportionate when poking out of a fursuit, and it creates the illusion that your dick is about three inches small. How that's attractive in any way is beyond me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestly I'm neutral about it. I could care less. I mean if my partner wanted it then sure, why not but otherwise no.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

I hate fursuits so there's a snowball's chance in hell that I would ever put one on, let alone do someone in it.


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

Sex in a fursuit would be hot, uncomfortable, and scary.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

If only Chewfox was here, she'd be able to tell us all about it...


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd wear a fursuit just to wear one, not to have sex in


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd wear a fursuit just to wear one, not to have sex in



I'd wear a fursuit if someone paid me to, but I wouldn't have sex in it.


----------



## Truth (Apr 25, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> Why does almost all the posts must have the "sex" word in it?
> 
> Hey, maybe the OP is right, and all the fandom can think is about sex.
> 
> I mean... come on...



All the post involve it because it's the topic.

We don't want to go off topic now, do we?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It's because the only argument anyone seems to present against it is "Fursuits are too expensive", which is on the same level as Obama denying being a Commie by saying "Nah, Stalin had a lot more manpower than I do".
> Basically the argument furfags present against fursuit sex is always about how the average furry is unable to do it, which makes it quite transparent that there's no argument on whether they're willing or not.
> 
> When people say you have sex with animals you start your little song about how it's cruelty to animals and you love them too much etc etc. When people accuse you of having sex in fursuits your only response is "Nah, can't afford it".
> ...


 
Hey troll man, how's it going? :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

It's true, I want to, but only in ears and paws/feet.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's true, I want to, but only in ears and paws/feet.


You scare me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah hell no, I wouldn't do it my fursuit, sure it may be crappy(it's the first one I've made), but ruining something I spent 80 hours on and $300(screw up a piece had to redo it) by getting spooge on it is fucking ridiculous.  I don't even put it in a box(yes I do air it out and leave it out, air dry it).
Honestly any fucking idiot that either spends the money or puts the effort into making one and doing that should be kicked out of the fandom no questions asked cause they are a fucking disgrace to us fursuiters.
*edit*
Yes Brazen I do know you are a troll, but fursuiters that have sex in a fursuit are one of the few types of people I actually get pissed at.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah hell no, I wouldn't do it my fursuit, sure it may be crappy(it's the first one I've made), but ruining something I spent 80 hours on and $300(screw up a piece had to redo it) by getting spooge on it is fucking ridiculous.  I don't even put it in a box(yes I do air it out and leave it out, air dry it).
> Honestly any fucking idiot that either spends the money or puts the effort into making one and doing that should be kicked out of the fandom no questions asked* cause they are a fucking disgrace to humanity.*


fixed


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You scare me.



How about you get some ears and paws, and we'll get together sometime? *wink*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

one word:

CSI


and it's wonderful.
keeps all the children at bay.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How about you get some ears and paws, and we'll get together sometime? *wink*


I posted a pic in the mugshot thread.

Go look at it and you will never flirt with me again :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I posted a pic in the mugshot thread.
> 
> Go look at it and you will never flirt with me again :V



I'm like Dennis Hopper in Blue Velvet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NitmzzZX8


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh hey, where'd you find such a video of meh >.>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm like Dennis Hopper in Blue Velvet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NitmzzZX8


Nuh uh, I doubt you'd do me, thankfully.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh, I doubt you'd do me, thankfully.


Quick Heckler use your shotgun on him!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Quick Heckler use your shotgun on him!


I don't need to, when he sees me he won't want to do me :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't need to, when he sees me he won't want to do me :V



...he is a furry. He'll need a substance to escape reality before he hyperventilated from social anxiety. You will appear hot to him.

Use the shotgun.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

QUICK!
someone grab a fursuit and nab HKrotch!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 25, 2010)

Fursuit sex would be hot.

Get it?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 25, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Fursuit sex would be hot.
> 
> Get it?


http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It's because the only argument anyone seems to present against it is "Fursuits are too expensive", which is on the same level as Obama denying being a Commie by saying "Nah, Stalin had a lot more manpower than I do".
> Basically the argument furfags present against fursuit sex is always about how the average furry is unable to do it, which makes it quite transparent that there's no argument on whether they're willing or not.
> 
> When people say you have sex with animals you start your little song about how it's cruelty to animals and you love them too much etc etc. When people accuse you of having sex in fursuits your only response is "Nah, can't afford it".
> ...



You forgot to mention that furries HAVE had sex/done sexual things in a fursuit.

And no, not all furries WANT sex in a fursuit. I don't even WANT a fursuit let alone loose my vaginity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Fursuit sex would be hot.








That was a good one actually.


RandyDarkshade said:


> You forgot to mention that furries HAVE had sex/done sexual things in a fursuit.
> 
> And no, not all furries WANT sex in a fursuit. I don't even WANT a fursuit let alone loose my vaginity.


I die a little inside every time I hear the phrase, "strategically placed holes".


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How about you get some ears and paws, and we'll get together sometime? *wink*



Isn't he the only non-gay fox on the forum?  Or am I thinking of the wrong person?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> let alone loose my vaginity.



How can you loose your vaginity if you're a guy?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> How can you loose your vaginity if you're a guy?



OH shit, he's Old Gregg!
[yt]hJaqAaVhAsg[/yt]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> How can you loose your vaginity if you're a guy?



Ever heard of "figuratively speaking"?


----------



## Don (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> How can you loose your vaginity if you're a guy?



Exactly the same way girls do. Fuck someone.

EDIT: Misread it as 'virginity.'


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 25, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Exactly the same way girls do. Fuck someone.



That isn't just the case with girls ya know.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

wow how has this thread NOT been locked yet

inb4lock


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I have a fursuit and have no desire to have sex with it on.
> dont need it to be a animal in bed


 
Makes me think of that CSI episode. That was disturbing. And besides you would ruin the suit easily.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Isn't he the only non-gay fox on the forum? Or am I thinking of the wrong person?


 
Hey I'm a fox and I'm straight as a yard stick. Don't stereotype me!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Makes me think of that CSI episode. That was disturbing. And besides you would ruin the suit easily.


That episode was like 6 years ago.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That episode was like 6 years ago.


But it was so fucking funny. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Exactly the same way girls do. Fuck someone.
> 
> EDIT: Misread it as 'virginity.'



bet you missed the "loose" too.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Hey I'm a fox and I'm straight as a yard stick. Don't stereotype me!



I've got a yard stick.  They bend.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH shit, he's Old Gregg!
> [yt]hJaqAaVhAsg[/yt]



loose vaginity indeed.

I watched all the old greg videos a long time ago...  they were funny for the first 2 seconds...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That episode was like 6 years ago.



I saw it when it first aired...  and it kept me thinking that that's what a furry really was until I actually bothered looking up "furry" on google out of boredom.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Brazen said:


> All furries *WANT* to have sex in fursuits.


I don't. What's the point of having sex while fully clothed?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't. What's the point of having sex while fully clothed?


Dude, clothed sex is like *amazing*

Unless it's hot.


Also for the record I would totally get a fursuit for sexual purposes :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Dude, clothed sex is like *amazing*
> 
> Unless it's hot.


I'd recon it would be nice if you're living in Alaska.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'd recon it would be nice if you're living in Alaska.


Sadly I don't live there. But it does get cold here.

/derailment into weather


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2010)

Brazen said:


> When people accuse you of having sex in fursuits your only response is "Nah, can't afford it".



Of course we can't afford it!  We're too busy spending so much of our money on furry porn that we can barely afford ramen, bread, and the occasional tin of Spam, let alone things about as important as rent! :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Of course we can't afford it!  We're too busy spending so much of our money on furry porn that we can barely afford ramen, bread, and the occasional tin of Spam, let alone things about as important as rent! :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't. What's the point of having sex while fully clothed?



For some reason they think it'll make you feel like an anthro.  I think it'd make me feel dehydrated.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Sadly I don't live there. But it does get cold here.
> 
> /derailment into weather



Where?  Midwest?  Northeast?  Siberia?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm telling you guys, sex in furry paws, feet, and ears would be amazing...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm telling you guys, sex in furry paws, feet, and ears would be amazing...


 
...
I got nothing, well to each their own I suppose lol


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Where?  Midwest?  Northeast?  Siberia?


Southeast, but in the mountains. It snows, that's about it.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


>



I should infract for this image macro, but it's strangely the only appropriate response to my own post.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I should infract for this image macro, but it's strangely the only appropriate response to my own post.


): I felt it was worth the risk, mainly because I know people who have done that exact thing.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm telling you guys, sex in furry paws, feet, and ears would be amazing...


Maybe if said things had NERVES in them, so I could feel and control them.  They don't, so...  bad idea.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 26, 2010)

When I come across furries who say they won't have sex in suit, it's not about how expensive it is. It's just not their kink. They say they want to actually see/feel their partner which they can't do if they are wearing an animal costume.

Anyway as a suit maker I see every thing I make as an art. To me, when you sit there and have "sex" in a costume you commissioned or made, you're basically pissing money down the drain. That's how I view it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Southeast, but in the mountains. It snows, that's about it.



Oh.  I went to donor pass, it was leik...  70 degrees or somethin'...  and there was still snow on the ground...  Mountains makes funny things happen.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ): I felt it was worth the risk, mainly because I know people who have done that exact thing.



It's very bad form to award punishments openly.  You're okay.  /seriousposting


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> When I come across furries who say they won't have sex in suit, it's not about how expensive it is. It's just not their kink. They say they want to actually see/feel their partner which they can't do if they are wearing an animal costume.
> 
> Anyway as a suit maker I see every thing I make as an art. To me, when you sit there and have "sex" in a costume you commissioned or made, you're basically pissing money down the drain. That's how I view it.



Ha, look at the post directly above yours


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

HEY ANYONE WANT A YIFFSUIT!?! gently used. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HEY ANYONE WANT A YIFFSUIT!?! gently used. :V



Oh, ew!

Somewhat related: I read a report once about an all-male ship out to sea from her home port suddenly breaking out in dozens of new cases of STDs among her crew.  It turned out one of her enlisted sailors snuck a blow-up doll aboard.  Since the ship was going to be out to sea for months before seeing port again, word got around, and he shared the doll.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Oh, ew!
> 
> Somewhat related: I read a report once about an all-male ship out to sea from her home port suddenly breaking out in dozens of new cases of STDs among her crew.  It turned out one of her enlisted sailors snuck a blow-up doll aboard.  Since the ship was going to be out to sea for months before seeing port again, word got around, and he shared the doll.


Wheel of morality turn, turn, turn, tell us the lesson we should learn.
And the lesson for today is, use your hand.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

I enjoyed that. Thank you sir.
Rating went up by 3!
Coolness went up by 2!
Epic went up by 1!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Oh, ew!
> 
> Somewhat related: I read a report once about an all-male ship out to sea from her home port suddenly breaking out in dozens of new cases of STDs among her crew.  It turned out one of her enlisted sailors snuck a blow-up doll aboard.  Since the ship was going to be out to sea for months before seeing port again, word got around, and he shared the doll.



>.o ew.

lol yiffsuits.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >.o ew.
> 
> lol yiffsuits.


 
Hai *pokes* :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 26, 2010)

eww if I'm ever on a all-male ship I'm bringing my own sex doll and sharing it


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Oh, ew!
> 
> Somewhat related: I read a report once about an all-male ship out to sea from her home port suddenly breaking out in dozens of new cases of STDs among her crew.  It turned out one of her enlisted sailors snuck a blow-up doll aboard.  Since the ship was going to be out to sea for months before seeing port again, word got around, and he shared the doll.



MIND BLEACH NAO!!!

Also: Eew, yiffsuits.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ...
> I got nothing, well to each their own I suppose lol



You know you would. Think about how your partner's furry paws would feel on your bare skin... murrrr. <3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You know you would. Think about how your partner's furry paws would feel on your bare skin... murrrr. <3


 ...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ...



Of course, it's better if you're the bottom, then you can feel your partner's furry paws on your back side. One reason to go gay, south syde, if you know what I mean. *wink, nudge*


----------



## Browder (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Of course, it's better if you're the bottom, then you can feel your partner's furry paws on your back side. One reason to go gay, south syde, if you know what I mean. *wink, nudge*



South's head exploding in 3. 2. 1...


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Of course, it's better if you're the bottom, then you can feel your partner's furry paws on your back side. One reason to go gay, south syde, if you know what I mean. *wink, nudge*



http://thecbook.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/picard-facepalm.jpg


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> South's head exploding in 3. 2. 1...


 
*KABOOOOM*

No but seriously I don't see the appeal to have suit sex if you can't actually feel their body.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> South's head exploding in 3. 2. 1...



I try. :3

Hey, the foxes will back me up on this, partial fursuit sex (with ears rather than a full head) would be awesome. ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I try. :3
> 
> Hey, the foxes will back me up on this, partial fursuit sex (with ears rather than a full head) would be awesome. ;3


 
You gotta try harder


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I try. :3
> 
> Hey, the foxes will back me up on this, partial fursuit sex (with ears rather than a full head) would be awesome. ;3



That would seem inconvenient to me. You'd have to keep messing with the ears if you wanted them to stay on and wear some kind of belt for a tail.

Wow, I'm weird. A 16 year old thinking about how you would keep clothing items on rather than sex. *head explodes*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That would seem inconvenient to me. You'd have to keep messing with the ears if you wanted them to stay on and wear some kind of belt for a tail.
> 
> Wow, I'm weird. A 16 year old thinking about how you would keep clothing items on rather than sex. *head explodes*


 
*self-destructs*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

I can see I have you guys hooked. Okay, now imagine this: being jacked off by your partner's furry paws.

Can anyone say murr?

All of this is why I want a furry dude for a boyfriend.


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought the general train of thought hierarchy was this

1) Too expensive for suit/don't like fursuits
2) Too easy to damage said expensive fursuit/modifying it
3) Extremely hot and uncomfortable to have sex in
4) I AM ALREADY HAVING SEX IN A FURSUIT AS I TYPE THIS FROM MY IPHONE


----------



## Brazen (Apr 26, 2010)

5 pages. Everything going as planned.


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I can see I have you guys hooked. Okay, now imagine this: being jacked off by your partner's furry paws.
> 
> Can anyone say murr?
> 
> All of this is why I want a furry dude for a boyfriend.



[yt]iUBPMi56r1M[/yt]


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> [yt]iUBPMi56r1M[/yt]


 lol xD


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

I thInk I stumped him...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

Brazen said:


> 5 pages. Everything going as planned.


*golfclap*


----------



## Brazen (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *golfclap*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

Brazen said:


>


This brightened up my day for some reason...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I saw it when it first aired...  and it kept me thinking that that's what a furry really was until I actually bothered looking up "furry" on google out of boredom.



Dude, use the fricken multiquote button to stop spamming threads, please.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dude, use the fricken multiquote button to stop spamming threads, please.



It still takes up space.  If it really bugs you that much, I have one thing to say...


HA.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> It still takes up space.  If it really bugs you that much, I have one thing to say...
> 
> 
> HA.



It keeps the thread tidy. Duh.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

It'd be kind of hard to have sex in a fursuit.

Most furries draw porn with twelve foot cocks.

This is to compensate for their own small dicks.

Even if you cut a hole in the suit, it would take off a couple of inches from the material.

It's just not practical.

And no, fucking a teddy bear isn't on my list of fetishes.

A good troll nonetheless.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 26, 2010)

good argument presented, OP.

though, let's take this further to include prosthetic makeup like this guy.

fursuits? no... i wouldn't want to have sex in one or have sex with someone in one... rug-burn is unpleasant to say the least.

now, full body prosthetic makeup like in the pic attached? why not? (personally prefer the guy... chicks just don't do it for me like that.)


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Fursuits are hot

YIFF YIFF YIFF


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It'd be kind of hard to have sex in a fursuit.
> 
> Most furries draw porn with twelve foot cocks.
> 
> ...


If wearing a fursuit takes "a few inches" off you exposed cock I think you should have picked a different designer....

If the suit is that thick.... Well thats not very sexy...

I'd have suitsex but I'd also like to explore body painting & other stuff...

Only complaint I have against suits is the heads are always soooo cartoony.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, we all want to have sex in fursuits... only that it's a fursuit made of flesh, that doesn't come off.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know about any of you children, but me and Jank's sex life is wild enough. We don't need to pretend we're animals when we do it...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2010)

Brazen said:


>


Why is it your threads are always entertaining?


----------



## Brazen (Apr 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why is it your threads are always entertaining?


 
Because I'm a professional, ma'am.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Because I'm a professional, ma'am.


How's it going Bilbo?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It'd be kind of hard to have sex in a fursuit.
> 
> Most furries draw porn with twelve foot cocks.
> 
> ...



this.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't find sex in a fursuit attractive. I don't want a fursuit either.

._.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a classic case of projection. When someone suggests fursuiters having sex, they are in effect expressing a desire to do that if they wore fursuits. Such intimate acts would be a most difficult feat, but maybe such individuals should cease viewing nature programs and/or a certain CSI episode as they cause their imaginations wander into minefields.


----------



## KAZ wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

well.. i guess humans when they're wearing fursuits and making sex...they enjoying it as furries, i mean, they thing that they are furries and that gives them a lot of hot atmosphere


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Most furries draw porn with twelve foot cocks.
> 
> This is to compensate for their own small dicks.


You know I always wondered about that, huh... guess that explains it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It's because the only argument anyone seems to present against it is "Fursuits are too expensive", which is on the same level as Obama denying being a Commie by saying "Nah, Stalin had a lot more manpower than I do".
> Basically the argument furfags present against fursuit sex is always about how the average furry is unable to do it, which makes it quite transparent that there's no argument on whether they're willing or not.
> 
> When people say you have sex with animals you start your little song about how it's cruelty to animals and you love them too much etc etc. When people accuse you of having sex in fursuits your only response is "Nah, can't afford it".
> ...



Ewwww fur.  Sex in a scalesuit sounds p. nice, though.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ewwww fur.  Sex in a scalesuit sounds p. nice, though.


Are there real scalesuits? As in, suits made of some kind of scaly material rather than fur? I'm not so good at this fursuiting thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

I have no desire to.

But there are some who would want to have that experience of sex as their character....or as a werebeast or an animal.
They do not want to be seen as a plain ol'  (Ugly) human being, but as either their character, or an animal. It kinda equates to having sex with the lights off or with a paper bag over their heads.

I remember seeing a bear yiffable quadsuit when browsing ED at one point.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ewwww fur.  Sex in a scalesuit sounds p. nice, though.


'Gator dick?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That would seem inconvenient to me. You'd have to keep messing with the ears if you wanted them to stay on and wear some kind of belt for a tail.
> 
> Wow, I'm weird. A 16 year old thinking about how you would keep clothing items on rather than sex. *head explodes*


NO USE A BUNNY TAIL BUTTPLUG INSTEAD OF A TAIL AND A BELT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

You know considering how ugly some furries can get, I can understand why they do it in fursuit.
Honestly I'd just put a bag over their face :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know considering how ugly some furries can get, I can understand why they do it in fursuit.
> Honestly I'd just put a bag over their face :V



Putting a bag over your parter's ugly mug is soo much cheaper. :V


----------



## Brazen (Apr 28, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Putting a bag over your parter's ugly mug is soo much cheaper. :V


 

Except it won't conceal all those rolls of fat.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Except it won't conceal all those rolls of fat.


Bilbo, you're pretty cynical. :B


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Except it won't conceal all those rolls of fat.




Wear a blindfold.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wear a blindfold.



...

That's not his ass...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...
> 
> That's not his ass...



Any holes a goal.


Also you could try wearing "beer goggles"


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a suit, though i have never had sex in it.  
right now it's just a head and hands.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I have a suit, though i have never had sex in it.
> right now it's just a head and hands.



Bring it by my house, with you in it.


----------

